# Has anyone used reflectix insulation before?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

For those that have I have a question, is it possible to spray paint one side of it? If so what spray paint will have a permenant bond?

I am looking to make pot cozies with to reduce fuel consumption on my stoves by having the carry over heat in the pot/water after it boils to keep cooking the contents using residual heat insulated. I know it will pretty much double my simmer time on any recipe with a cozy but it helps save fuel.

http://www.backpackingchef.com/pot-cozy.html





 - How to Make Backpacking Pot Cozies





 - Pot Cozy Cooking (Using US GI Canteen Cup and Rice Medley)

Just some links to check out so you know what I am talking about. I want to take the shine off on the outside of the cozy thus why I was asking about the spray paint. I figure the paint is lighter then taping the whole unit up with some black tape.

Cozies are also useful for day to day or party use as well. Putting your pot or bowl of rice in a cozy while having dinner with family or friends keeps the rice hot longer so when everyone is going for seconds the stuff is still hot.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Bumpski for any help. I was just checking google and not finding anything about something about sticking to the reflectix. Anyone know of any spray paint that will bond to reflectix? Looking to spray my cozy a olive green or brown color. Buuurrrrr it was cold tonight as I made my coffee. It was 9c according to my phone but it did not show it would be falling to 4c so my coffee was getting cold fast. Going to be making a cozy this weekend for my canteeen cup and would like to color the outside at the same time if I can.

Thank for any help.


----------

